
U.S. allows SoftBank-backed Nuro to deploy driverless delivery vehicles - ourmandave
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-nuro-autonomous-regulations-idUSKBN20023T
======
tim333
Here's it driving around
[https://youtu.be/VFOisGUSDGk](https://youtu.be/VFOisGUSDGk)

also some earlier HN stuff
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19135917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19135917)

